# Lock-on grips slipping



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have ODI Rogues and recently swapped bars for some Deity Blacklabel bars. I'm having issues with the grips moving a bit on stuff like drops. I tighten the grips thinking they were just loose but that didn't solve the issue. This wasn't a problem on my OE bars. I think it's because the bars have a glossy finish in the grip area. Anyone deal with this before? I'm thinking of taking sandpaper and lightly scuffing the paint under the grips.


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

You could probably use carbon paste, it does a good job of giving seatposts/grips extra friction so they don't slip. Park tool supergrip compound is a pretty common one.
http://www.jensonusa.com/Park-Tool-...28oX8WfDGwtOXGx-FvmSTRnuKC6x5lohoC19QQAvD_BwE

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Scuff the locks...


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

-Todd- said:


> Scuff the locks...


That's a good idea. I'll try that then use carbon paste if it doesn't work.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I have the same Rogue/Diety combo, but I don't have any issues with anything clamped to the bars. I think scuffing is the way to go for you.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Agreed on scuffing both the locks and the bars.

I've also resorted to putting down a layer or three of cyanoacrylate where the locks interface. Essentially builds it up to allow the locks something to wrap around. Let it cure between each layer.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I ended up scuffing both the grip locks and the bars (no one will see under the grips so might as well). I haven't had any issues with the grips slipping since.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

sort of funny, that smoothness is what makes non-locking grips not slip but does the opposite to lock-ons.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Ratt said:


> sort of funny, that smoothness is what makes non-locking grips not slip but does the opposite to lock-ons.


Friction of hard materials is dependent on surface roughness. For rubber it's more complex.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Ratt said:


> sort of funny, that smoothness is what makes non-locking grips not slip but does the opposite to lock-ons.


Yes. Hysterical.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

I've got a couple of sets of ODI Rogues fitted to bikes, both on CF bars. The first set I assembled the clamps to the central grip section dry, then used CF paste on the bars. I have had issues with the clamps loosening and also the centre section has developed a bit of play relative to the clamps as the plastic has worn. A bit of Loctite 243 on the clamp bolts and a re-torquing to the bar spec of 2.5 Nm sorted out the clamp looseness but there's still a tiny bit of play between the centre section and clamps. New centre sections will sort that out when the play gets too much. 
The second set of grips I used CF assembly paste both between the centre section and the clamps before assembly, and on the bars too. I didn't use Loctite on the bolts, but so far they're hanging in there and no play is evident.

I do tend to throw my bike around a lot, and often this involves some serious twisting on the grips so the poor things do get worked hard.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Old school trick, hair spray on the bars.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

leeboh said:


> Old school trick, hair spray on the bars.


Would that work with locking grips? I've certainly used it in the past with rubber and foam grips, though the Silvikrin brand I used would eventually dissolve in the wet and I'd have to go through the whole tedious process of remounting the grips. I converted to locking grips when I replaced my 2007 Race Face CF bars with newer Easton Haven CF bars and I could not for the life of me get my Ritchey rubber grips to stick. I'd have used contact adhesive if the bars weren't CF, but as that wasn't a sensible option I went through several locking grips before I found the ODI Rogues that suit me nicely.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a pair of Bontrager RXL carbon bars that are slightly under spec in diameter.
I found this out when powering up a hill whilst holding on to the bar ends...


----------

